
Show HN: New drag and drop search engine - dropicon
https://www.dropicon.com
======
bananicorn
Interesting concept, really clean execution - although I wonder: Where do you
see the use-case?

Something domain-specific, like maybe cooking recipes where you combine icons
representing the ingredients?

A search where you could mix and match all kinds of game genres?

It would have to be something where the icons are understandable at a glance,
and where you can just throw them into the 'pot' without much further thought.

As it is right here, I don't see why I would use this over a traditional text-
based search engine, but I could imagine this working rather well in a more
confined setting, maybe embedded in another website :)

~~~
dropicon
Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.

------
splittydev
Looks pretty cool and I generally like the concept, but most combinations come
up with 0 results.

~~~
splittydev
For example, if I put in Flights and Funny, I'd expect to get funny flight
stories. If I type the query into google as "flights" "funny" I'm getting
exactly the type of results I'd expect from your search engine as well. Just
some constructive criticism. I really like the idea.

~~~
dropicon
Thanks, constructive criticism very welcome. Yes you are absolutely right.
There isn't enough search data yet but it will improve over the coming weeks
as more sites are trawled.

------
nquryshi
Super interesting! Wondering if this can potentially have a practical use case
over google?

~~~
dropicon
Thank you. Yes hopefully it can and it works really well on desktop or mobile.

------
doublerabbit
Well that’s refreshing.

~~~
dropicon
Thanks for taking the time to take a look.

